# [RISOLTO] Ennesimo problema driver ati...

## Gaap

Allora come da post premetto che questo è un argomento piu' che trattato nei forum di ogni distribuzione, ma nonostante mi sia documentato ovunque non riesco a risolvere il mio problema...

La configurazione di X.org e il 3D

Premetto che ho una ati 9250 e ho gia' tentato, senza successo, di installare i driver proprietari ( grazie ATI per quello schifo! ) e quindi di attivare l' accellerazione 3D...

1) ho provato per vie ufficiose, ovvero ho scaricato i driver dal sito della ati e li ho installati tramite l' installer grafico da 40 Mg.

2) ho riavviato X e ovviamente non è partito e quindi con X -configure mi toccato riconfigurare tutto... 

3) ora non ho configurazione 3d e sto' addirittura usando i driver "radeon" che da quello che ho capito dovrebbero essere quelli vecchi no?

4) ho cercato anche di seguire tutorial trovati online ma ritornavo sempre al punto (2)

ora inserisco il mio xorg.conf generato dopo il danno dei driver ufficiali e generato per avere almeno un interfaccia funzionante ( anche se forse erano meglio i vesa :S )

```

# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "single head configuration"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

# the X server to render fonts.

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "it"

# or:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

#

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

   DisplaySize  340   270

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "ATI Radeon 9200"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Vi chiedo se potete indirizzarmi ad una guida seria ed esaustiva, oppure guidarmi alle modifiche del mio .conf... oppure, altra opzione, nessuno di voi ha una configurazione di Xorg per la 9250 o 9200 da postarmi? magari con il 3d funzionante?

grazie^^ e complimenti per la comunita di supporto molto grande di questa distribuzione...Last edited by Gaap on Tue May 16, 2006 5:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ercoppa

Ciao prova a vedere questo 3d (in particolare controlla di aver seguito le guide linkate in in quei post) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412641-highlight-.html in particolare devi seguire la sezione riguardante la configurazione del kernel. Cmq ho fatto così: configurato kernel come specificato, installato ati-driver-8.20.8 (ti indico questa versione perchè sono gli ultimi che contengono fglrxconfig, ossia l'utility che ti deve generare il nuovo xorg.conf) riavviato e tutto ok.

P.s. se vuoi un consiglio cmq prima di fare qualsiasi smanettamento ti coniglio di farti una copia del vecchio xorg.conf, così se il server grafico non dovesse ripartire ti basta rimettere a posto quel file

----------

## Luca89

Non ho esperienza con ati quindi non ti posso aiutare, però ti consiglio di mettere un titolo più adeguato al tuo problema. Lo dice il regolamento.  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

che versione dei driver stai usando?

perchè li hai scaricati dal sito invece di usare quelli in portage? (c'è qualche ragione?)

portresti postare per favore l'output del comando emerge --info?

A proposito... cambia il titolo del thread che non significa nulla

perché nel tuo xorg.conf c'è scritto

```
# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display 
```

  :Question: 

che programma è system-config-display ?

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> installato ati-driver-8.20.8 (ti indico questa versione perchè sono gli ultimi che contengono fglrxconfig, ossia l'utility che ti deve generare il nuovo xorg.conf) riavviato e tutto ok.
> 
> 

 

perchè sei tanto affezionato a quella utility? ormai penso che si usi aticonfig. Con un semplice comando

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

puoi avere un xorg pienamente funzionante e soprattutto non richiede tutta quella schifosa configurazione che ti richiedeva fglrxconfig. penso che la maggior parte degli errori di configurazione e di conseguenza del non funzionamento del 3d fossero dati da quel comando. 

Successivamente, una volta che hai finito la tua configurazione, vanno decommentate le seguenti righe in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

altrimenti il 3d non funzionerà da utente.

Anche io avevo una ati e seguendo un link su gentoo.it l'ho fatta funzionare quasi subito:

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

inoltre io ho una sapphire 9600se che dovrebbe essere più o meno una ati 9200.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so se possa centrare... un mio amico ha installato sulla sua gentoo i driver presi dal sito, presumo che metta il tutto in un path differente rispetto a quanto fa gentoo, quindi anche a seguito di una sovrascrittura dei driver con quelli di portage (che sono gli stessi, lo so, però come dicevo permettono l'utilizzo di eselect ed opengl-update proprio per una questione di path) non sono mai riuscito ad abilitare il direct rendering senza problemi, ovvero ogni tanto dopo un'aggiornamento saltava fuori con qualche errore tipo version mismatch e robe simili.

tendo a sottolineare che successivamente, ho reinstallato il tutto e non ho avuto più problemi del genere con quella scheda.

terminando il discorso, comunque ora è un felice possessore di una scheda nvidia.

----------

## mamo

forse dico una cosa gia' detta cmq se metti i driver della ati al posto di 

```
 Driver      "radeon" 
```

 dovresti mettere 

```
 Driver      "ati"
```

 in modo che X usi i driver ati mentre se lasci radeon usa quelli free che si trovano gia' nel kernel

----------

## Gaap

Sono veramente scioccato!! ben 6 risposte in una giornata... questa si che una bella community... complimenti!   :Very Happy: 

ora rispondo un attimo alle domande che mi avete fatto:

1) per prima cosa cambio il topic avete ragione  :Razz: 

2) ho usato i driver presenti sul sito ati perchè stupidamente pensavo che fossero piu' aggiornati... b  :Embarassed: 

3) avevo gia' provato a sostituire ati a radeon ( come era nel primissimo xorg originale) ma non partiva ( penso che l' installazione li abbia sovrascritti... comunque ora riprovo...

4) aticonfig non lo conoscevo affatto   :Shocked:  ... ora vedo anche quello

vedo subito se funziona e vi faccio sapere

----------

## Gaap

Ok ora tutto sembra andare bene:

Nuovo Xorg generato da 

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

```

# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "single head configuration"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

# the X server to render fonts.

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

#

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

# or:

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

   DisplaySize  340   270

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "ATI Radeon 9200"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Risultato di glxgears:

```
giantux@gianlinux ~ $ glxgears

1606 frames in 5.0 seconds = 321.200 FPS

1572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 314.400 FPS

1703 frames in 5.0 seconds = 340.600 FPS

1572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 314.400 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

i valori sono normali?

comando:

```
giantux@gianlinux ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No
```

cosa devo attivare??   :Confused:  dai che ci sono quasi!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

il modulo fglrx è caricato? Hai seguito per bene la guida che ti ho postato sopra? Sei sicuro che come driver non vada messo fglrx dappertutto? vedo che tu hai ati e fglrx.

----------

## Gaap

Si infatti questo non l' ho capito... ho usato la configurazione automatica e mi ha creato questo... faccio un backup e provo a modificare man mano? invece per l'accellerazione cosa non ha caricato? :S

----------

## ^Stefano^

riguarda solo l'accelerazione. fai un backup dell'xorg.conf e modifica Driver "ati" con Driver "fglrx". poi senza X attivo dai un modprobe fglrx e riavvia X a vedere se ti carica l'accelerazione. il kernel lo hai configurato bene? hai seguito bene la guida che ti ho postato io?

----------

## Gaap

Ok aggiornamento della situazione:

per la prima volta ho installato e configurato un kernel da 0 e solo per questo mi batterei le mani   :Embarassed: 

allora: il nuovo kernel l'ho inpostato secondo la guida. ho diversi errori nel caricamento dei moduli e non solo ma comunque sembrerebbe funzionare! ora dovrei scoprire dove sono i log dei messaggi di avvio.

l' accellerazione 3d non c'è (penso sia colpa dei moduli che non riesce a trovare)

mi sembra piu' lento questo kernel del precedente... è normale? è perchè l' ho configurato male?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se il problema con la scheda ati lo hai risolto metti il tag [risolto] al titolo del thread e per qualsiasi altro problema apri un nuovo thread (o meglio ancora cercane uno vecchio che parli di una cosa molto simile e continua su quello)

----------

## Gaap

No   :Shocked:   ... il problema persiste, dopo aver ricompilato il kernel seguendo la guida il 3d non va' comunque... avete qualche idea?

----------

## morellik

Posta il log di xorg /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Hai caricato i moduli necessari nel giusto ordine?

1) agpgart

2) il modulo del chipset del tuo controller AGP

3) fglrx

Dopo che hai riavviato la macchina controlla i log con dmesg per vedere

se ci sono errori.

morellik

----------

## Cazzantonio

posteresti per favore l'output di emerge --info ?

----------

## Gaap

giantux@gianlinux ~ $ emerge --info

```

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

Portage 2203-svn (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-4.0.1, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/vlos"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cdr cli crypt cups curl dbm dbus dri dv dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gd gdb gdbm gg gif glibc glut gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng mod mono motif mozilla mp3 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls ode ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl stream svg tcltk tcp tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev ups usb vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv yp zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-vidalinux2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gianlinux.org 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 8 22:22:26 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 May 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May  8 22:45:01 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "single head configuration"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig Monitor 0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:-1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0651 card 1039,0651 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0962 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7007 card 1025,0018 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1025,0018 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1025,0018 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0018 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0018 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0018 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1025,0018 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 105a,3375 card 105a,3375 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1303 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5960 card 174b,7c13 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5940 card 174b,7c12 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5960) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe4020000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5940) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe4030000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4147000 - 0xe41470ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4146000 - 0xe41460ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe4120000 - 0xe413ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4144000 - 0xe4144fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4143000 - 0xe4143fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4142000 - 0xe4142fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4141000 - 0xe4141fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4140000 - 0xe4140fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4145000 - 0xe4145fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4147000 - 0xe41470ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4146000 - 0xe41460ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe4120000 - 0xe413ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4144000 - 0xe4144fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe4143000 - 0xe4143fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4142000 - 0xe4142fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4141000 - 0xe4141fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4140000 - 0xe4140fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4145000 - 0xe4145fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4147000 - 0xe41470ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4146000 - 0xe41460ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4120000 - 0xe413ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4144000 - 0xe4144fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4143000 - 0xe4143fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4142000 - 0xe4142fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4141000 - 0xe4141fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4140000 - 0xe4140fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe4145000 - 0xe4145fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.24.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9000 (RV280 5962),

   RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

   RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

   RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

   RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51), MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

   FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   RADEON X850 (R481 4B48), RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49),

   RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A), RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), RADEON X1800 XT (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 PRO (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 SE (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 (R520 710C),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 XT (RV515 7140), RADEON X1300 PRO (RV515 7142),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 LE (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 SE (RV515 714E), RADEON X1300 VE (RV515 715E),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7240), RADEON X1900 (R580 7243),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7244), RADEON X1900 (R580 7245),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7246), RADEON X1900 (R580 7247),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7248), RADEON X1900 (R580 7249),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724A), RADEON X1900 (R580 724B),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724C), RADEON X1900 (R580 724D),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724E), RADEON X1900 (R580 724F),

   RADEON X1600 XT (RV530 71C0), RADEON X1600 PRO (RV530 71C2),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5), RADEON (RV530 LE 71C6),

   RADEON (RV530 VE 71CE), RADEON (RV530 SE 71DE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.24.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.24g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Apr 11 2006 13:36:25

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.24.1-driver-lnx-259766

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4147000 - 0xe41470ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4146000 - 0xe41460ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4120000 - 0xe413ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4144000 - 0xe4144fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4143000 - 0xe4143fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4142000 - 0xe4142fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4141000 - 0xe4141fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4140000 - 0xe4140fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe4145000 - 0xe4145fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8214518

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4147000 - 0xe41470ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4146000 - 0xe41460ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4120000 - 0xe413ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4144000 - 0xe4144fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4143000 - 0xe4143fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4142000 - 0xe4142fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4141000 - 0xe4141fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4140000 - 0xe4140fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe4145000 - 0xe4145fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960)" (Chipset = 0x5960)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x7c13)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe4020000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON 9200

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V280

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.24.8

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 191  Serial#: 1112092983

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 31

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.080   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: HMDY804081

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 241/200MHz @ 50Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 29 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.61  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  150 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  150 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  120 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  120 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  100 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  100 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000956

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "atiogl_a_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4147000 - 0xe41470ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4146000 - 0xe41460ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4120000 - 0xe413ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4144000 - 0xe4144fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4143000 - 0xe4143fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4142000 - 0xe4142fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe4141000 - 0xe4141fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe4140000 - 0xe4140fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe4145000 - 0xe4145fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [41] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

```

Per quanto riguarda i moduli invece non ne va' nessuno col nuovo kernel...   :Confused: 

----------

## morellik

Infatti il log di xorg lo segnala

```

drmOpenDevice: Open failed 

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx" 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed 

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed! 

(WW) fglrx(0): *********************************************** 

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                * 

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

Quindi il problema è relativo al modulo fglrx.

Che versione dei driver ati usi?

----------

## Gaap

c'è un modo per saperlo da riga di comando?  :Razz:  ho fatto un po' di prove su X e ora non parte piu' neanche con il backup... :S ... sapete anche un comando per ricompilare tutto il sistema? (kernel pacchetti ecc.) dovrei azzerare tutto oppure reinstallo...

----------

## morellik

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> c'è un modo per saperlo da riga di comando?  

 

```

emerge -s ati-drivers

```

oppure se hai installato eix (emerge eix)

```

eix ati-drivers

```

 *Quote:*   

>  ho fatto un po' di prove su X e ora non parte piu' neanche con il backup... :S ... sapete anche un comando per ricompilare tutto il sistema? (kernel pacchetti ecc.) dovrei azzerare tutto oppure reinstallo...

 

```

man emerge

```

Per il kernel usi  genkernel o te lo compili a mano.

Comunque prima di ricompilare tutto il sistema, sarei dell'idea di vedere se è possibile installare 

i driver ati. Rifai un emerge ati-drivers possibilmente una versione recente.

E controlla che la compilazione vada a buon fine dato che l'emerge non si ferma se c'è un errore di 

compilazione. Se tutto è andato liscio prova a dare il comando modprobe fglrx per vedere se

il modulo viene caricato senza problemi.

morellik

----------

## Gaap

Penso proprio che passero' direttamente a ricompilare tutto perchè inizio a non capirci piu' niente di quello che ho fatto e questo non mi piace  :Smile:  ... comunque dopo ci riprovo con il 3d e ci risentiremo di sicuro...   :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

se hai una ati 9250 non conviene installare i drivers ati. vanno bene anche quelli incluei nel kernel linux...

----------

## Gaap

Ma l'accellerazione 3d funziona con quelli open?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ma l'accellerazione 3d funziona con quelli open?

 

si. ho una radeon 8500 e funziona. alcuni dicono che i drivers open non sono molto prestazionali, non posso confermartelo perchè col pc non gioco mai, però almeno non ti devi sbattere ad installare i drivers ati...

----------

## Gaap

Perfetto allora penso proprio che provero'... grazie

----------

## Apetrini

Scusa una domanda, non vorrei fosse un problema del kernel: ma quando hai messo su il nuovo kernel, hai rifatto il link simbolico

(/usr/src/linux) ? e ti sei ricordato di dar un 

```
make modules_install
```

 dopo il 

```
make
```

. Per curiositÃ  batti un

```
lsmod
```

 e un 

```
modprobe -l
```

.

----------

## Gaap

Ok ora il problema sembra essere risolto:

ho installato Vlos (ero troppo pigro per reinstallare da riga di comando), ho ricompilato il kernel con i Gentoo sources, ho installato i driver ati e alsa... tutto perfetto, peccato che il 3d funzioni solo da root.. (ho provato tuxracer e da root funge...)

DA UTENTE:

```
gianluca@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

DA ROOT:

```
localhost gianluca # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

--------------------------------------------------------

CONFIGURAZIONE XORG.

--------------------------------------------------------

```
# XFree86 4 configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, a font server independent of the X server is

# used to render fonts.

   FontPath     "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

#

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

   DisplaySize  340   270

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Mi dareste un ultima mano? grazie 1000 ^^

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

prova a commentare quel "Group 0" nella section dri.

----------

## Gaap

Ho commentato e ho messo il mio utente nel gruppo games, tutto parte ma senza 3d.. provo a postare l'output di tuxracer:

```

gianluca@localhost /usr/games/bin $ ./tuxracer

Tux Racer 0.61 -- a Sunspire Studios Production (http://www.sunspirestudios.com)(c) 1999-2000 Jasmin F. Patry <jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com>

"Tux Racer" is a trademark of Jasmin F. Patry

Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,

and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.

See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

%%% tuxracer warning: Warning: Couldn't set 22050 Hz 16-bit audio

  Reason: Could not open requested file

```

intanto ritolgo il commento che avevo messo a    Group        0

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ho commentato e ho messo il mio utente nel gruppo games, tutto parte ma senza 3d..

 

scusa la domanda banale, ma dopo aver commentato hai riavviato X?

----------

## Gaap

^^ si ... ho anche riavviato per vedere se dava problemi al caricamento dei moduli...

----------

## Gaap

Il problema persiste ancora, se avete suggerimenti sono ben accetti   :Wink: 

----------

## Gaap

Era semplicemente la cosa piu' stupida di questo mondo... bastava aggiungere l' utente al gruppo video... :S ora sembra tutto a posto

----------

